# Wood Laminate Hallway Transition at Junction



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

For a hallway with a T Junction, how is the wood laminate matched at the junction? I attached a photo from another post that shows how it should look, but not sure if there is a special cut needed. I could use a table saw and just cut straight across, but not sure if that is the right way of doing it.


----------



## brucem609 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, the best way would obviously be to,have the wood all running in the same direction therefore make it look like it was installed all at the same time and not a renovation. However, you would not have asked the question if you didn't have the problem. That being said, it looks great! Just make sure where all they meet in the 2 directions, there is a very definitive tight seam, not where 1 piece is short, 1 piece is long- you know what I mean


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That picture you post is of a real wood floor.
Trying to do the same thing with laminite is not going to work, it needs a transition strip at each door opening or change in direction.

Sure you do not want to go with Engineered or real prefinish wood?
Going to be a nighmare with laminite.


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

Engineered Wood is ok. I didn't know that Laminate isn't good.

I could just lay all the wood in the same direction, but wasn't sure if it would like nice. It requires a lot more cuts though.

I attached a photo of a transition strip near a door (I think it is engineered wood), but don't know if it will look like that at a T junction.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That still looks like a real wood floor not an engineered floor.
Nothing will lower the value of a home faster then a laminite floor in my opion.
Look at the home ads in the paper, ever see an ad braging about laminite flooring through out? But I bet you have seen some saying hardwood floors.
Real wood or engineered can be run in any direction, through a doorway into the next room with no transition strip.
Laminite can not.

Laminite get wet and it's trash.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Imo..... you will have to match the hight of hard wood wich will be hard to do. It won't look the same color and laminate is wider then hard wood.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

As far as transitions or direction change under doors is installers preference.


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the help.

I will buy the engineered wood. Can I just cut this with a table saw straight across so it matches at the hallway junction? It doesn't sound like a special cut is needed.

There will not be any wood in the rooms connecting to the hallway.


----------



## UniqueWoodFloor (Mar 15, 2013)

You should try and avoid using a T molding to change directions. The best way to do this is with a tongue and groove nail down installation. If you want to do floating I would suggest not changing directions in the hall way as then you will definitely need a transition piece.

This article might be helpful for knowing which transition to use:
http://uniquewoodfloor.blogspot.com/2011/11/prefinished-wood-floors-accessories.html


----------

